# Vertical jigging, what is your reel/rod combo?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been doing a bit of jigging for jacks this year with good results. I've used several reels/rods I already own, none are really designed for jigging. I'm ready to buy a dedicated reel/rod combo, and need some input. What do you have that you like or don't like?:bowdown

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like/liked the Shimano Trevalas, Star Stellarlite jig rods, Daiwa Saltiga, Lamiglas Tropic Pro and a couple others I've used.

I did not like the Okuma cedros as much but it was still a decent rod, Have heard some bad things about the Van Staal jig rods as well as the Bass pro jig rods so i would advise you stay away from them.

As far as reels, I won't dare start that debate again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How much do you want to spend on combo? Rod and reel?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a torium 20 on one of the trevala "F" rods with 80# power pro.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Two Shimanos: Torium 30 with trevala F and a Tekota 700 with a Key Largo. (lots of mullah!)


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bought a jigging set up at Outcast Sale and love it so far..

TYRNOS12 by Shimano with 80# Braid / mounted on a Trevela Jigging Rod 5'8" Braided 65 -200lbs Action MediumFast

I jigged up a 39" Bull Red this past Tues and a few undersize Aj's with no problems. The combo held up great and with 5:0 - 1 ratio gaining line was much easier than my Penn 7500 Combo.Penn 7500 on a Pro Slammer Rodis what I used to usebefore my recent purchase.

Good luck! There's many to choose from.

Jimmy


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the Shimano Spheros 18K/trevala combo with 65lb powerpro. I like it.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 4 trevalla rods. Two with penn torque reels and two spinning with shimano spheros reels. I have all spooled with braid from 50 to 80 # power pro.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Would you prefer spinning or conventional, and what's your price range?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ihave useda Penn 7500 with 40# Power Pro, a Penn Torque 200 with 80# Power Pro, and an old rod with a Penn 310 reel and 40# mono. 

All work sorta good, I want to buy astate of the art rig. Budget? Hopefully not more than $500 or so. :hotsun But who's counting?

Sea-r-cy


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

penn torque 200 spooled with 65 powerpro. on a evolution jig n stick. xxh 80-200. i love this combo. my next go to combo would be my Torium 20 or 30. same line and rods.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jjam (3/13/2009)*TYRNOS12 by Shimano with 80# Braid / mounted on a Trevela Jigging Rod 5'8" Braided 65 -200lbs Action MediumFast


I've been looking at those tyrnos 12's online. They seem perfect, they have a nice narrow spool and can crank out 33 pounds of drag. I do have two of the tyrnos 30's which I like very much.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i have the tyrnos 12 with trevala (forget which one) with 65# power proand it has been great for jigging. got it last year at the outcast sale and it has held up so far.


----------

